# Frage zu Winamp



## Mandramus (16. Februar 2005)

Hi

 ich hab mal ne Frage:

 und zwar. ich möchte in Winamp das so einstellen, das wenn ein track kurz vorm ende ist, dann gleich der nächste startet aber der alte noch ausläuft im hintergrund. Wie kann ich das machen ?

 Mfg

 Mandramus


----------



## StrangeBeatz (16. Februar 2005)

Ich wüsste nicht das Winamp Tracks ineinander mixen kann.
 Wäre schon cool fürn Freeware Programm...
 Würde dann jede teure DJ-Software ersetzen....


----------



## Mandramus (16. Februar 2005)

Also ich hab die frage falsch formuliert. ich hab das schon umgestellt, aber weiß ich weißgott nich wie 

Und jetz wüsst ich halt gern wie ich das gemacht hab

Mfg

Mandramus


----------



## chmee (16. Februar 2005)

Preferences/PlugIns/Output/Configure --> Fading

mfg chmee


----------



## Mandramus (17. Februar 2005)

thx, hast mir echt geholfen ^^


----------

